# Cleveland at Miami (11/4/04)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

5:00 pm PT, 8:00 pm ET
Live on *TNT*








@









*Preview*

*--------*

Heat players to keep an eye on:










Mr. Wade is going to try to go right at McInnis and Snow. I am keeping an eye out on this because not only did McInnis struggle offensively yesterday, his defense was also weak. Let’s hop J-Mac shakes the problems off and comes to play. 

Shaq is a problem for every team in the league; that goes without saying. Big Z has problems with aggressive players who bump, bang, and use explosiveness/athleticism. Even if Shaq does not play many minutes, he can easily get Z into foul trouble and from there, Cleveland would be scrambling with replacements.

*--------*

Cleveland should keep an eye on:










Let’s hope Silas is more flexible tonight should certain players struggle and not pull the wrong players from the game. I had the feeling Harris and J-Mac should have been pulled from the game yesterday. While only one game has passed, Sasha looks like he deserves more playing time. It would be nice to see Anderson get a few minutes too. But I will admit Traylor played much better than expected. With that said, let’s hope Gooden does not get benched quickly like he was against the Pacers.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

this is gonna be a thriller!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's gonna be close, but I think Miami's shooting is going to kill the Cavs.

This game will be decided in two places:
Gooden vs. Haslem
and how well the Cavs defend the 3 point shot.

Some great matchups in this one though.
I'm excited. First Cavs game of the season for me.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

First game for me this year too. Missed yesterday and pre-season wasn't available.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Refs love the heat.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

still not doing a great job of running the offense through James.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha damn. nice post move Lebron.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> haha damn. nice post move Lebron.


I just came here to post that... I have never seen him do THAT before. 

If you didn't see it, it was a spin into a left-handed finger roll. That's a damn nice post move!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 1st

Cavs - 23
Heat - 27

James looks nice. While he hit that fading jumper, I hope he doesn't "settle" later on in the game. Gooden is still trying to find himself. But perhaps shooting jumpers a little too much (last game and early here).


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

woot brazilian love !!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ANDERSON!!!!

I love this kid. He's bigger than I remembered. Maybe he is the center of the future?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

he needs A LOT more mass haha he looks like a sf.. man brons shot has been lookin nice lately .. real smoothe


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha they voted to just call him Anderson.

I like the offense when they post up James. Seems to open a lot up.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Brons making some Magic passes.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

brons taking over


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Where is Lucious Harris' shot... 2 airballs? Honestly...


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Where's Ilgauskas?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> Where's Ilgauskas?


Foul trouble.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Anderson is really playing ball tonight!
I told you that he was ready and was going to contribute instantly...

Nice game to Lebron again!

The only problem is that i'm in Brazil and the game is not on any TV here... anyone know of a online radio broadcasting?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Ilgauskas doing terible only 2 pts 3 rebs


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Halftime

Cavs - 49
Heat- 52

Good game so far. I like the energy of Anderson and hope he continues to get this kind of playing time for other games this season. 

*Miami ballers*

Shaq: 14 points, 6 rebounds, 1 assist
Wade: 16 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists

*Cleveland ballers*

McInnis: 14 points, 3 assists
James: 11 points, 2 rebounds, 6 assists


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Ilgauskas is the key to the victory... let's hope he can do well in the 2nd half...

7 points in 7 minutes + 2 boards 1 assist and 1 foul... shooting 3-5... Anderson is THE steal of the draft!


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Again... can ANYONE give me a tip about a radio broadcast over the internet? i really want to listen to this one...


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

www.nba.com is the cloest thing like a live broadcast of plays and such


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

if you want to watch it over the net, cbssportsline.com is better than nba.com, imo. I actually like it better than trying to listen on the radio. You can keep track of everything a lot better.

I do think there's probably a cleveland radio station you can link to, but I don't have that link. Any clevelanders that can help out our Brazillian friend here?


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

www.wtam.com

Click on "Listen Live" on the left column. All Cavs games are on this for the whole year.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Lebron is scaring me out there. Hes been amazing passing the ball.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> Lebron is scaring me out there. Hes been amazing passing the ball.


They are having a hell of a time getting him the ball right now though. Miami is doing an excellent job of denying him the ball and it's screwing up the whole Cavs offense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone else think the new lebron commericials are hella cool?

I love kung fu ****e. First the blues brothers, now anime and kung fu flicks...Lebron's got some cool people working with him.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Gooden and Lebron have looked awesome and definately impressed me...you guys havent got anything from Z though....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> Gooden and Lebron have looked awesome and definately impressed me...you guys havent got anything from Z though....


Yeah...that Shaq guy might have something to do with Z not being in this game. heh.

On the plus side, Anderson has shown something. Gooden came to play. Mcinnis has shot well. Heat are just going to be a tough nut to crack this year, I think. I really do think they've got almost the perfect role players to play around him. As much attention as they get, I think people are underrating them in comparison to the pistons and pacers.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

wtf? Tractor thinks hes Peja Stojakovic out there taking jumpers. Its the 4th quarter, and the Cavs are down, give Bron the ball and get the **** out of his way. This is where he needs to start trying to take over the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah the Heat defense has the cavs completely buffudled out there. They can't get the ball where they want it, and when they do get an open look the guys are hesitating.

The heat have effectively geared in on Lebron and made the rest of the guys try and beat them, and it's not working.

Also the Cavs look tired.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Final

Cavs - 86
Heat - 92

It may be early but my initial misgivings of the McInnis-Snow sets are being shown. The Cavs are not getting enough out of the SG position and the bench is lacking that threat, that punch to enable the starters some leeway. One Cavs site said the team is like chickens running with their heads cut off when it comes to offense. I may not go that far but I will admit something is not clicking out there. When teams try to deny James the ball, if he cannot at least touch the ball on a trip down the court, things go downhill fast. The Cavs need another person who can create offense and score to take pressure off James having to do it himself. He is only guy who can really break down the defense on his own. The defense really clamped down and shut down the Cleveland offense.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Even though they lost, I am optimistic about the Cavs, they lost but for quarters 1-3, they looked good, but then ran out of gas in the 4th. Gooden had a nice game but needs to work on his shot selection. Z was practically ineffective, and LBJ is going to be a superstar no doubt.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Boxscore*

_Miami players of the night_

Wade: 28 points, 6 rebounds, 5 assists
Shaq: 17 points, 9 rebounds, 2 assists

_Cleveland players of the night_

Gooden: 24 points, 11 rebounds, 2 assists
James: 21 points, 6 rebounds, 8 assists


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

These two games have shown me a lot of positives despite two losses. Lebron looks better, Z and Mcinnis will be fine, Anderson looks like he has a bright future, and I think Gooden will do a decent job in place of Boozer. There is one glaring weakness, however, as pointed out by the previous poster and as I stated yesterday. They need a real SG. Harris is a backup. The Snow, McInnis backcourt simply does not work. They're both points. Snow could play with another small player in PHilly because AI is a SG. Mcinnis is a point. Newble should not see the court unless someguy is going off on offense.

Silas needs to start playing Sasha and Jackson big minutes. This will hurt the Cavs early but we need to see if these guys can be a SG who can hit from the outside and create his own shot. This is absolutely critical. In fact that should be the goal for this season. Once I think they find one I think then the Cavs will be a very dangerous team. They look good at the other positions


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Their outside shooting is horrid. Luke Jackson needs to hurry up and adjust to the NBA because the guy can shoot and Lucious Harris sucks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pioneer10</b>!
> These two games have shown me a lot of positives despite two losses. Lebron looks better, Z and Mcinnis will be fine, Anderson looks like he has a bright future, and I think Gooden will do a decent job in place of Boozer. There is one glaring weakness, however, as pointed out by the previous poster and as I stated yesterday. They need a real SG. Harris is a backup. The Snow, McInnis backcourt simply does not work. They're both points. Snow could play with another small player in PHilly because AI is a SG. Mcinnis is a point. Newble should not see the court unless someguy is going off on offense.
> 
> Silas needs to start playing Sasha and Jackson big minutes. This will hurt the Cavs early but we need to see if these guys can be a SG who can hit from the outside and create his own shot. This is absolutely critical. In fact that should be the goal for this season. Once I think they find one I think then the Cavs will be a very dangerous team. They look good at the other positions


Good breakdown. I agree with bumping Sasha or Jackson into the starting lineup and moving Bron to the 2.

But who knows. Maybe Wagner solves a lot of problems with offense when Lebron is out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good game guys...

it was close, then we pulled away in the 4th

boy was that 3rd qtr hard to watch for both sides....


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

u guys played pretty well against 2 of the best teams in the east. outside shooting was pretty bad tonite but thats to be expected against the heat in miami. defense was too good. your shooting should pick up. luke?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> u guys played pretty well against 2 of the best teams in the east. outside shooting was pretty bad tonite but thats to be expected against the heat in miami. defense was too good. your shooting should pick up. luke?


Yeah... I have to think Luke could do better than the guys who've been in there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I thought Pavolovic looked good against Indy...but really didnt play tonight.

Luke needs to see the floor...he's a good outside shooter and thats what you need. I can't imagine he can do any less than Newble.

Scott Williams is horrid. Diop needs to dress or have Tractor back up Z. You need something at backup C, cuz you dont want Z playing tons of minutes everynight on his glass feet.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Gooden had a great game, would've been even better if he didn't take those stupid 3-pointers. :naughty:


----------

